# tRAS, tRCD, tRP, tRC ?



## W1zzard (May 24, 2004)

Show article


----------



## mpan3 (Aug 31, 2004)

Or in short:
Lower value=better performance=less stability
EXCEPT for TRAS which is a pain in the 4$$ because only it varies between RAMs, some RAM perform best @ 11, while some perform best @ a rediculusly low value like 5.

Take a look at this: http://www.corsairmemory.com/memory_basics/153707/


----------

